# geophagus pellegrini ID please?



## Solchitlins (Jul 23, 2003)

What do you guys think?
Are mine pellegrini ?
















































I have 4 tiny ones that I'm growing out.
The LFS only had 4 left that they got from a local breeder.
I have been trying to find a few more. I guess the breeder lost his last batch of fry so I have been out of luck.

Anyone know where I can get a few more Juvi's shipped to me?

I also found some info on the internet. 
I also found these pics the first one looks exactly like my fish. Nottice the red lips and hockey stick line down the side. 








I hope they turn out like this last pic though also labled geophagus pellegrini.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

They look like they are either _'Geophagus' pellegrini_ or _'Geophagus' cassilabris.'_

Most fish sold as pellegrini are actually cassilabris if I remember correctly. Cassilabris is from Panama and is the only Geo species from Central America. Pellegrini are from Colombia. If you can get the location, that will help. You might want to have this moved to the SA folder, might get a confirm on the ID.

I know Dr. Lee Newman has collected and bred true Pellegrini, so you might want to try the ID over on CRC as he does haunt that forum.


----------



## Solchitlins (Jul 23, 2003)

opps, should be in the SA section. can a mod move it for me pleasse?


----------



## Solchitlins (Jul 23, 2003)

bump to sa please


----------



## straitjacketstar (Mar 8, 2004)

Well I hate being the bummer but IMO your fish do not look like either G. pelligrini or crassilabris.
They look like G. steindachneri. From the photos of your fish the overall blue/green spangling does not favor the less lustrious gold, red and orange hues of the other two species. I also see the blue striations in the anal fins of your youngsters, something I have not seen in any picture of G. pellegrini or crassilabris.
In the search engine photos, the first - which looks exactly like your fish, is G. steindachneri.
The second is the real deal.


----------



## Solchitlins (Jul 23, 2003)

That is not good but thanks for the info.

I went back to the LFS to see if they had any more and they had other Geo's labeled as Pellegrini now. Only like 3 or them that they said were tradded in.

These new fish didn't look like mine, didn't seem very distictive, colorfull or atractive either.
I don't know if the store is just guessing on species names or if these new one's are the real deal or if their suppliers are misinformed.

Pellegrini are supossely ugly ducklings when unmature.

I didn't buy the new "pellegrini" because I don't want to rish inbreeding, but I guess I could sort them all out after they mature?

bummer


----------



## newmanl (Dec 27, 2003)

Hi Solchitlins,

straitjacketstar called it. Your fish are _'G.' steindachneri_ - not the end of the world as it looks as though you have some very colourful specimens. However, the main difference I've found between _steindachneri_ and _crassilabris_ (and likely _pellegrini_ as well) is that male _steindachneri_ are VERY intolerant of other males in the same aquarium and can also be hard on holding females in the absence of other diversionary interests - other non-holding females! So be careful with the male(s) - close observation is advised.

Also, it seems the name "pellegrini" is a common mis-label for _steindachneri_ - not that I think the stores or independant breeders/importers are purposely trying to flog fish under a more valuable name, it's just they likely don't know any better. These two species also come from Colombia (two very different areas, mind you), so that may be enough to confuse the importers/stores.

As for the other two red-humps, _crassilabris_ is available sporadically because of the efforts of aquarists going to Panama to collect it, but _pellegrini_ remains a very rare fish in the North American trade only because it comes from a very dangerous part of Colombia...

Hope that helps.

Lee Newman


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Whoops, busted!!! Didn't know you still checked this forum Mr. Newman.


----------



## newmanl (Dec 27, 2003)

Hey dwarfpike,

I don't get here often and more often than not just scan the topics for interesting stuff - like topics on species like pellegrini...

Hopefully my post was helpful to the OP.

Lee


----------



## Solchitlins (Jul 23, 2003)

here's my stock list:
6 Congo Tetras
6 Filament Barbs
4 Geo steindachneri., 2 males/ 2 females I think, from observation of size, color and prehumps.
3 Incan Stone fish â€œTahuantinsuyoa Macantzatzaâ€


----------



## Cichlid-Power (Jan 7, 2006)

The fish on the photos is 'Geophagus' steindachneri, no doupt about that.

Cichlid-Power



Solchitlins said:


> What do you guys think?
> Are mine pellegrini ?
> 
> 
> ...


----------

